# Swype.apk



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone have the swype.apk for cm7 mesmerize?


----------



## Tohsh (Jun 17, 2011)

"Wyman881 said:


> Does anyone have the swype.apk for cm7 mesmerize?


Beta.swype.com will get you a working version. You will need to create an account.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Google swype beta. Register and download


----------

